# Tablet im DIN A4 Format ohne Cam - gibt es soetwas?



## blueporky (26. Juli 2020)

Ganz doofe Frage.

Gibt es ein Tablet im ~ DIN A4 Format oder etwas kleiner, welches KEINE Kamera hat, weder vorne noch hinten oder sonst wo? 
Ich suche ein Tablet zum Schreiben, lesen, Vokabeln lernen (und ggf etwas coden in Visual Studio).

Das Gerät darf aber bei uns keine Kamera haben am Arbeitsplatz.

Habt ihr eine Idee? Vielleicht ein Convertible-Netbook oder so als Alternative? 
Die haben ja aber immer eine Kamera, soweit ich bis jetzt rumgeschaut habe.

Hat wer eine Idee? 
Wo kann ich mich ggf. mal umschauen im Netz, wer kennt eine gute weiterführende Seite vielleicht für mich? 

Danke euch.


----------



## fotoman (26. Juli 2020)

Tablet ohne Kamera kenne ich keins, selbst als 13-15" Tablet(einheit) haben die sowas.

Wenn Schreiben und Lesen in Schwarz/Weiss (u.U. grau) ausreicht, dann kannst Du Dir sowas ansehen
BOOX Max3 13.3 Zoll eReader, Android 9.0, OTG, 4+64 GB: Amazon.de: Elektronik
oder von Sony
Sony DPT-RP1 &#8211; alle Informationen zum eBook Reader
bzw.
Digital Paper | DPT SERIES | Sony US

Das Folgende würde ich mir persönlich nicht antun
Xoro MegaPAD 1404 V4 35,5 cm Tablet-PC 2.4: Amazon.de: Elektronik
das hat aber auch keine Stifteingabe und keinen Akku.

Je nach Securiy-Auflagen könnte man sich ein Chuwi Hi13 besorgen (gebraucht von privat gerade für 185€ ohne Stift), es selber zerlegen und die Kamera dabei ausbauen/zerstören und die entsprechenden Gehäuseöffnungen komplett verschließen. Das Hi13 scheint man ohne allzu großen Aufwand öffnen zu können (noch einfacher wie ein Acer Switch Alpha 12)
Chuwi Hi13 Internals & How To Open It - YouTube
Damit hat man aber, genauso wie beim einfachen Überlackieren der Linse, vermutlich das Mikrofon immer noch.

Und "traditionell" dürfte die Stifteingabe des Chuwi wohl genauso schlecht sein wie beim Hi12, und damit weitab von Surface Pro 4-7 oder iPad Pro.

Coden mit VS??? Sorry für die Fragezeichen, aber damit suchst Du wohl ein Windows 10 (oder MacOS) kompatibeles Tablet? Bei Apple gibt es sowas nicht und WIndows-Geräte sind halt auf Business oder Freizeit ausgelegt und haben damit immer eine Kamera, wenn man sie nicht manuell zerstört/ausbaut. Ohne BYOD ist das auch kein Problem, da klemmt die IT die Kamera halt softwareseitig ab und/oder lackiert die Linse schwarz.

Aber ja, VS 2019 läuft mit 4 GB Ram, Spaß macht es (wie auch schon mit VS 2015) nicht und die 128 GB SSD bei kleineren Geräten sind auch extrem schnell damit voll.


----------



## OldGambler (27. Juli 2020)

Betrag entfernt auf eigenen Wunsch.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2020)

Bzw. zum Schreiben sowas: Wacom One 13 ab &euro;' '373,34 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------

